# This Weekend's Quiz Report!



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Today we ran NADAC Agility for the first time ever...

In a nutshell:

Two clean runs for first place Qs in Regular
One clean run for a first place Q in Touch N Go
One dropped bar in Jumpers (No Q since I entered Proficient)
ONE POOP IN THE RING in WEAVERS! See Below!

They had a Weavers course first, which was a running order change from what had gone out via email. I was expecting the first class to be Regular, and since I was running Novice, I thought I had all the time in the world. WRONG! I get there and am met by a friend who tells me that we're in in about FIVE DOGS! Yikes! I throw down my stuff, run to the car and grab my dog and run to the ring. I've not walked the course, nor have I EVER run a Weavers course! 

I move us to the end of the 20+ dogs and watch the course. I think I've got it, so we step into the ring. The poop in the ring was sooooo my fault! Run was going great… smooth, fast, fun… woohoo! We were down to the last two tunnels… he started going in, then backed out (I was like “what the hell?!?) and then he pooped! I can’t even believe how much he had to hit the breaks to halt his forward momentum to take that dump! He’d already pooped that morning but I know he’s good for two in the AM… I was just hoping we could get through the first run! The collective groan from the crowd was pretty funny! :uhoh:

I also ended up running a friend's Border Collie (Trooper for you locals... Katie!) because she had to leave early to go to a wedding. We had two BEAUTIFUL runs but each had a knocked bar and one funny run where he was all over the place, but didn’t leave the ring and came back each time I called him. That was fun! I figure since she’s getting a spare Border Collie next week (new puppy!) maybe I can borrow Trooper more often? :

NADAC was really run! I can't wait to do a TUNNEL course!

Now we're hooked on yet another agility group.... Let's see... we'll be competing in AKC, ASCA and NADAC agility, AKC and UKC obedience, Hunt Test work, Dock Jumping and lure coursing for the Whippet... PHEW! I'm getting tired just thinking about it!

Thanks for letting me share!

-Stephanie


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Sounds like a fun weekend. Quiz you are the man I don;t care if you did take a poop. Makes you more endearing to me and I know you will be a big hit with Ant!!!!! ROFL

Hooch


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Well done Quiz...you are a star...!!!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Yay Quiz and Trooper! You're definitely going to get tired competing in all that, but it's fun  Then Quiz can have a bunch of random titles like Dusty from doing every agility organization that exists (except for UKC and DOCNA which we don't have around here).

Everyone's getting puppies again! And you definitely should borrow Trooper :


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing! Glad you guys had fun.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG...I can't even read the whole post. I'm laughing about poop! :doh:


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Kimm said:


> OMG...I can't even read the whole post. I'm laughing about poop! :doh:


Hahaha! Yeah, it was pretty funny! I think what makes it so funny is that it's not like he wandered off to look for a place to poop..... No... he was FULL ON RUNNING THE COURSE in his regular driven style... and then BAM! Hit the breaks and took a dump!

Gotta love that little red dog! 

-S


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Quiz....you are cracking me up!!! :lol: 

I'd say he got the crowd's attention on that run!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

New agility test - 50 Meter Poop & Scoot


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> Hahaha! Yeah, it was pretty funny! I think what makes it so funny is that it's not like he wandered off to look for a place to poop..... No... he was FULL ON RUNNING THE COURSE in his regular driven style... and then BAM! Hit the breaks and took a dump!
> 
> Gotta love that little red dog!
> 
> -S


You know Stephanie, I would have PAID to see that! I love watching dogs do what they love to do, but when they are spontaneous, it's priceless!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh Stephanie, that is priceless.. Sounds like another great weekend for the Quiz...


----------

